# Quick Trip to Glacier National Park



## saxman (Aug 29, 2009)

I've done lots of little trips this year, and I need to write about them. So here goes.

The beginning of July, my uncle mentioned he was going to go to Glacier National Park. I've been wanting to go back and do some hiking, so I figured this was my chance to go. And of course there's my requirement of taking the train to GNP, so what a great a excuse to ride the Empire Builder (again)

On the morning of July 6th, I was up early to take my uncle to DFW airport. He had bought a plane ticket to Bozeman, MT and was going to be met by his friend and they would drive up together to GNP. I had scheduled an interview that morning so I wouldn't be able to come until later. After my interview I headed back home to catch a noon flight to Salt Lake City. Since I usually fly standby, I never know if I'll get on until last minute, but I could see that there were seats available before hand. I even got first class. My flight left about noon and soon we landed in Salt Lake City. In looking at flight loads to continue, a flight to Seattle would be too tight to catch the EB that afternoon. As it turned out my exact same plane was continuing on to Portland so I could try for that flight. The bad thing was, this flight didn't have quite as many seats available so I wasn't too sure if I'd get on. When flying standby, you alway come up with a back up plan. Later that day, there were a couple flight to both Pasco and Spokane with available seats. I could catch the EB there if I had to. Luckily though, my first choice was available and I got a seat in coach on the Portland flight.

I was a quick flight to Portland, and we were right on time. I was nervous because the scheduled arrival time was 4:07 pm. The EB departs Portland at 4:45. I actually decided to take a cab to Vancouver, WA and catch the EB from there. This would give much more wiggle room in case anything happened. I arrived at the Vancouver station where I picked up my tickets for my trip to West Glacier. The Builder arrived ontime and I boarded in one of the coaches along with another big crowd of people. Maybe I should have gotten on in Portland because there were no window seats left. So I was stuck next to a guy going to St. Paul.

We departed Vancouver and soon we were making our way along the Columbia River. Since this was my third time this year on this route, I saw nothing really new. But it's still an amazing part of the country to see. The train consist had two locomotives back to back this time. So in the lounge car, you could get a great view of the empty cab out the front window. I like being able to see up front. Since we had no dining car I was stuck with lounge car food for dinner.

We made stops in Bingen and Pasco. We were early into Pasco so I stepped off the train to get some great pics of the locomotives and the sunset. Before on this route it was dark, so I never got to see Pasco in the daylight. I large crowd boarded at Pasco making for a nearly sold out train. After leaving, a few hours later we arrived into Spokane. I wanted to see them connect the Seattle section to our train so I stood outside to watch. I also walked into the station for a bit and even got to see the Disney Train witch was parked on the platform. Soon they disconnected the two engines and took them away and on the siding to be out of the way of the Seattle section. Not long after the Seattle section came into the station. I'm not sure what normal procedure is here, but since the Disney Train was taking up one track, the Seattle section came into the station on the mainline, bypassing our train. It had to go a ways up and then back into our section where they were coupled together. Then they opened the doors to let the passengers out once we had a full train.

After watching the Spokane shuffles, I decided to head back in for get some sleep. Since some people had gotten off the train in SPK, I decided to an empty window seat. Well after about 20 minutes of sleeping the car attendant woke me up and told me I had to move back to my own seat. Bummer. Luckily my seatmate decided to sleep in the lounge car so I had both seats to myself anyway.

The next morning we were just outside of Whitefish, so I headed to the diner for breakfast. It was a good breakfast and by the time I finished we were in Whitefish. I stepped off the train to get a breath of the fresh mountain air. Glacier Park was not far away. About 30 minutes later we arrived into West Glacier....

TBC...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 29, 2009)

Good to see your report Chris,looking forward to the next chapter,will it be a never ending journey like the traveler?

Glacier is great as you know,to everyone that hasnt been catch it while its still there,it is in danger and its a wonder!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 30, 2009)

You stole my idea :lol: I'm flying home tomorrow well 6 hours from now to end my trip to Glacier, and southern Alberta. Report and photos will follow


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 30, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> You stole my idea :lol: I'm flying home tomorrow well 6 hours from now to end my trip to Glacier, and southern Alberta. Report and photos will follow


As a guy said: "Bring 'em on!!!A doubleheader on Glacier and the EB!Is this great or what!!!


----------



## JayPea (Aug 30, 2009)

Glacier Park is a beautiful area. It's not all that far from me, and I really should see it more often. Hmmm, sounds like a good idea for another train trip................ :lol:


----------

